# Best wishes, CC!



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cape chef will be away from Cheftalk for awhile, to undergo surgery for his back, so I just want to take this opportunity to wish you the best once again, and to let others do the same. 

Get well soon, B!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Get well soon, CC!! Take your time recovering; backs don't like to be pushed, from what I've heard. Let someone else heft those sides of beef from the cooler...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It shouldn't be too hard to type a thousand more posts lying on your stomach with the keyboard on the floor in front of you!

Be well and healthy, get better soon.

_Gey gezunterheyt_


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I just hope that he tried lots of different non-invasive therapies before undergoing surgery.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Best Wishes on a speedy recovery, my friend. My God place his guiding hand on the surgion and healing hand upon you. Mike


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

My thoughts are with you, Brad; best of luck, and I echo everyone else in saying I hope things go well. We'll all be anxiously awaiting news.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Get well soon CC! We'll all be here worrying until you come back. Take it easy.  BTW: I second Chrose. 


Jodi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OH man....didn't know it was this bad. Good luck, we'll be muddling through without you.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hey, CC, I'd heard from ~A~ that you were having problems with your back. My best wishes that this cure works for you; I know what it can be like. Take care, my friend, and a speedy recovery!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

OOOOHHH...... back problems, I can relate.
I had back surgery years ago.
Not fun to be in constant pain.
Cape Chef you'll be glad that you will feel so much better after.
I wish you well and a speedy recovery.
Sp00ns


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

I hope things would go well...Get well soon...

pastry


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

I hope things would go well...Get well soon...
I can relate to that coz I've had a back prblem since I was a kid but it's been manageable so far...i just need to exercise to prevent it from worsening...

Take Care!!!

pastry


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

here's to a speedy recovery, cape chef. i hope your back and cooking in no time at all. :chef: 
kat


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

All I can add is: Get well soon!

And thanks, Michelle, for letting us all know. We've already worried from not hearing from CC; at least now we know why not. But what will we do without him for a while?!?!?!?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Brad,
Three little prayers coming from TX. 
Remember, pain meds say 1 every 4 hr. = 1-4 every hr. and a little fine wine, but be careful those meds make you feel better then you really are so take it slow. If you really need to slow it down, come on down! It's so slow here we can't even finish our sentences.
Jeff


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dear CC, You will be greatly missed here at Cheftalk. I hope you make a swift recovery, and I am sending prayers and well wishes your way.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Up Date on Cape Chef: Mr&Mrs. Non Chef visited with CC after his surgery which was successful.He was still groggy,but able to smile.What helped was seeing his lovely family at his bed side.Sure he will be back very soon:chef: :chef:


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Yeah!!! Glad to hear it!!!
Be well soon, soon, soon,

Monkey


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Best wishes CC, hope you have a speedy recovery.

Kuan


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

CC,
glad to hear that everything went well! No doubt you'll be again on your feet in few days. 
I wish you a quick and painless recovery!

Pongi


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Thank you for the update, Non Chef. Please give our love to CC and the family.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

CC our friend , thanks for all the great advice . Your well of knowledge shall be missed while you recover . i know you shall be fine and look foreward to youe return . Your friend in food ,
Doug .................................................. :chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thank you for the update, nonchef. I'm sure CC will be back to normal soon.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That is really good news! 

BTW, I said a Mi Shebeirach for his recovery at services last night, NonChef.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Great news! Thanks, Nonchef for passing that along. I'm sure that the collective thoughts and prayers of all of us here sent so much good energy along the way that the surgery couldn't help but turn out well!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I am deeply touched by all of your incredible warm thoughts,This thread is like opening a big suprize present for me.

I got my silly tights off (now I know what my daughters have to deal with before dance)and those sillier ankle to knee booties that inflate and deflate to avoid blood clots. (my wife hasn't seen so much movement in bed for quite sometime "sorry hun"

After reading your beautiful posts I have warm thoughts for each and everyone of you,you are a great group.
I can't imagine a place that would surround you with support like this place.

I'll be off my feet for sometime now,and hope in a couple weeks to start progressive therapy.
Once again,thank you all for your kindness and well wishess
Love
CC
Time for another percocet,good night


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Dear Brad,

Sooooo glad to hear everything went smoothly, and that you're on the way to recovery! 

Hope you don't go too 'stir-crazy' with all that sitting around - maybe your wife could bring you a little cutting board, some veggies and a knife, just to keep you occupied! 

Oh, and one thing you must remember when you start your therapy - do not hate your physical therapist!!! They will make you attempt things you think are humanly impossible, but you'll be amazed at the progress after a few weeks!!!

We tried your harissa last week - made the top of hubbie's old bald head sweat! 

Best wishes, Jackie


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Speedy recovery Cape. You are in our prayers.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Glad everything went well, Cape! Why do I find it not at all odd that you can spell percocet without a problem?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am so glad to hear that your surgery went well CC!!! I hope that you have a very speedy recovery, and are back in the kitchen, whipping up many delights for the hungary masses soon. Best wishes my friend!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Very funny Greg  :lol: :crazy: 

Thank you very much Pete


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I hope you get better soon CC,you must in be in agony!
There are some brilliant surgeons who,i`m sure will help you on the way to a 100% recovery.
Don`t try to carry too many people,let them do their own work!! Best wishes,Leo.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you Leo,

The staples come out next Thursday.
I just hope they don't use the kind of staple remover I have on my desk!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Funny you picked up on that too! I was going to say something, but I let it go. Thanks for covering.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ok you guys...Don't make me out to be a druggy 

Allthough, I've been having some lovely dreams lately :lips:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

At least somewhere there is a good side to back trouble!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

CC,thanks for the good news,you`ll soon be doing handstands,cartwheels,backward somersaults,etc, 
It must be a great relief for you not to be in constant pain.You are going to have to take things very,very easy for a while.
You can do what most British politicians do,very little!!
Or you can pretend you are one of those people who thinks manual labour is a Spanish guitarist:lol: 

Best wishes,Leo.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think if you follow something like what our wonderful president does, you'll be fine. Ya know, up and around for a day or two, then to Camp David for a 3-4 day weekend, every week. And just when the country is about to crumble economically, take a months vacation to the ranch.


----------

